# 2010 k2 jibpan rocker or 2010 www rocker?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jibpan is going to have more pop and be a lot stiffer than the WWW. If you're looking for a straight jib stick then go www, you want a park deck that can slay it all go jibpan.


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks!

i heard that the dc board is pretty dope in the park as well?


----------

